# AMD Quartalszahlen



## PrivateCeralion (22. Januar 2014)

Gestern hat AMD seine Quartalszahlen veröffentlicht. Dank den Spielekonsolen von Microsoft und Sony konnte AMD den Umsatz im Jahresvergleich um 38% auf 1,6 Milliarden $ steigern. Der Gewinn betrug 89 Millionen $ und somit ist AMD wieder in der Gewinnzone ( letztes Jahr machte AMD 473 Millionen $ Verlust ). Durch die Konsolenverkäufe als Hauptumsatz ist AMD nun abhängiger von der Spielbranche, welche im Winter am meisten Umsatz macht. Deshalb hat AMD eine Umsatzwarnung für das nächste Quartal herausgegeben, die Aktie fiel nachbörslich um 10%. 

Quelle: AMD :: Investor Relations :: Quarterly Earnings

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
PrivateCeralion


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Januar 2014)

Der Gewinn hängt an der GVS, das sind die Konsolen-SoCs plus die Grafikkarten (Volcanic Islands und die Firepros im Mac Pro).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Januar 2014)

Schön AMD in der Gewinnzone zu sehen, sie brauchen jeden Penny für die Entwicklung.


----------



## DocVersillia (22. Januar 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Schön AMD in der Gewinnzone zu sehen, sie brauchen jeden Penny für die Entwicklung.



Das stimmt allerdings! Würde mich freuen wenn die es weiter nach vorne schaffen....


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. Januar 2014)

AMD ist eh pleite.
ich gebe dem Unternehmen noch 2 Jahre

die Konsolen mögen zwar jetzt etwas geholfen haben, aber die Kinder sind ja nun versorgt.
Anfang feb. geht es wieder tief nach unten


----------



## wollekassel (22. Januar 2014)

Totgesagte leben länger FanboyOfMySelf. AMD wurde schon so lange totgeredet, dass es schon langweilig wird.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Januar 2014)

diese entwicklung gefällt mir. weiter so!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Schön AMD in der Gewinnzone zu sehen, sie brauchen jeden Penny für die Entwicklung.


Nur leider werden diese "Penny" nicht in die Forschung investiert sondern in die Schulden Tilgung.
89 Milionen $ ist sehr wenige Gewinn bei dem großen Umsatz, daran sieht man leider wie unwirtschaftlich AMD arbeitet.


----------



## wubroha (23. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> AMD ist eh pleite.
> ich gebe dem Unternehmen noch 2 Jahre
> 
> die Konsolen mögen zwar jetzt etwas geholfen haben, aber die Kinder sind ja nun versorgt.
> Anfang feb. geht es wieder tief nach unten


 
*Gähn wie langweilig - "AMD ist pleite blablabla"- hat schon nen ziemlich langen Bart,ey.Das kannste bei fast jeder Quartalszahlenveröffentlichung in den Threads lesen-* *und sind sie es* *?*
*Nein !

*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2014)

AMD hat mehr Schulden als die ganze Firma an Wert hat !
AMD ist schon seit vielen Jahren pleite, nicht um sonst haben sie die Fertigung verkaufen müssen 
an Global Foundries die zu 80% den Öl Scheichs gehört.
Das mussten sie machen damit sie überhaupt noch Chips fertigen können und die kosten niedriger sind.
AMD hat gerade noch soviel Kohle das sie über Wasser bleiben dank ihren Gläubigern.
Wenn die mal nicht mehr sind, ist von jetzt auf nachher der Ofen aus.


----------



## wubroha (23. Januar 2014)

Falls sie an der Insolvenz kratzen sollten, kriegen sie von Intel ne Finanzspritze äh Strafzahlung wegen Wettbewerbsverzerrung o.ä. , die wollen ja nicht das AMD pleite geht.


----------



## B@m B@m (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe das AMD am Leben bleibt. Sonst hat Intel zu leichtes Spiel am Markt, Stichwort Monopol.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (23. Januar 2014)

als ob.
Monopol gibs doch jetzt schon

amd
nvidia
intel

mehr gibs ja nicht mehr

amd hält preise hoch, nvidia hält preise hoch und intel hält die preise hoch

bei der handy sparte gibt es 50 verschiedene Hersteller ( nur 3 echte Halbleiter )
und da ist das Monopol extrem schlimm

ein Tablet mit ner Technik von 2003 soll man 500€ bezahlen 
rohstoff Gehalt 10€


----------



## Gysi1901 (23. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> als ob.
> Monopol gibs doch jetzt schon
> [...]
> ein Tablet mit ner Technik von 2003 soll man 500€ bezahlen
> rohstoff Gehalt 10€


Das nennt man höchstens Oligopol. Und die Fortschritte, die bei der Halbleitertechnik jedes Jahr gemacht werden, finde ich schon erstaunlich -- zumal das Preisniveau gleichbleibt oder sogar sinkt. Die meisten anderen Märkte, auch die, wo die Konkurrenz enorm ist und dem Angebot tendenziell weniger Nachfrage gegenübersteht, entwickeln sich längst nicht so günstig (aus der Perspektive der jeweiligen Kunden).
Tablets mit der Technik von 2003... öhm... seit wann gibt es nochmal Fertigung in 22 bzw. 28 nm? Und weißt Du noch, wie die Bildschirme vor 10 Jahren aussahen und welche Auflösungen da typisch waren? Es ist bezeichnend, dass moderne Tablets Auflösungen haben, die weit über denen großer Notebooks (und Monitoren) von vor wenigen Jahren liegen.
Edit -- achja, zu den 500€. Ein iPad Air ist in vielen Belangen auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik, also 2013. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du für ein Tablet auch für 100 bzw. 200€ bekommen. Dann musst Du damit leben, dass Du Technik auf dem Stand von circa 2010-2012 bekommst. Deine Informationen bekommst Du wohl aus der Bucht, wo eventuell mal Sammlerstücke inklusive Windows XP als Raritäten den Besitzer wechseln...


----------



## wubroha (23. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> als ob.
> Monopol gibs doch jetzt schon
> 
> amd
> ...



Das nennt man Oligopol, wenige teilen sich den Markt im Gegensatz zum Monopol, wo ein Einziger absolut marktbeherrschend ist.
Vllt verblendet dich dein Fanboytum ein wenig.


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Januar 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Schön AMD in der Gewinnzone zu sehen, sie brauchen jeden Penny für die Entwicklung.


 
Nee, um ihre gewaltigen Schulden abzubauen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> ein Tablet mit ner Technik von 2003 soll man 500€ bezahlen


 
Ein Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1, was übrigens derzeit das beste Tablet ist, kostet rund 300€.
Wer iPad kauft und 400€ nur für den Namen zahlt ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (23. Januar 2014)

touch gibts schon seit den 90er, damals wollte es aber keiner haben.

ein ARM CPU ist Technik von gestern, es ist leider so.
Dafür kostet die Produktion fast nichts.

ein touch display und ne handy platine
wow welch eine Innovation, die sie nach rund 20 Jahren wieder ausgegraben haben

das Produkt ist in der Herstellung schon EOL lol

bin froh noch ein alten Klotz zu haben, funktioniert wenigsten noch die nächsten hundert Jahre
wenn ich mobil mehr als Telefonieren will kaufe ich mir ein kleines Notebook.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> touch gibts schon seit den 90er, damals wollte es aber keiner haben.


 
Du meinst, es war nicht bezahlbar.
Darf ich fragen, was du für ein Handy besitzt? Die Produktion eines aktuellen Highend Smartphone beläuft sich auf nichtmal 50€, trotzdem hast du sicher eins oder nicht?
Und wenn ja, warum hast du es, ist ja schließlich Altbacken.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (23. Januar 2014)

hab kein Smartphone

Nokia 3310, damit kann man Telefonieren
was auch der Sinn eines handys ist


----------



## PrivateCeralion (23. Januar 2014)

Also der Sinn von meinem Handy ist es ins Internet zu gehen, damit ich von überall off Topic Kommentare kommentieren kann. 

@Topic AMD hat große Probleme, aber auch große Aufträge. Durch die Konsolendeals und den Appledeal werden sie schon nicht (in absehbarer Zeit) Pleite gehen. Auch die Grafikkarten finde ich sehr gut. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer Nvidia (momentan noch meine gute alte GTX 460, welche damals Preisleistungstechnisch die beste war), werde mir aber bald eine R9 280x kaufen, da ich sie überzeugender als die Nvidia Konkurrenzkarte finde.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn Amd einmal nicht mehr ist, was ja nur eine frage der Zeit ist durch deren Schulden/düsteren Aktienkurs/kaum vorhanden Gewinn, hoffe ich das ATI in einer weitaus besseren Firma unter kommt, die viel Kapital und Patente besitzen.
Das gleiche hoffe ich für Amd selbst, es gibt sicher genügend Käufer für die Amd ein Schnäppchen wäre.


----------



## XPrototypeX (23. Januar 2014)

Google braucht bestimmt noch ein Graka/CPU Hersteller für x86 Smartphones und Roboter. (=

Aber ist doch gut das die wieder schwarze Zahlen schreiben


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. Januar 2014)

ich finde es lustig wie viel hellseher hier sind  könnt ihr auch meine zukunft(Vorhersagen) bestimmen ? 


Keiner von uns weis was wirklich Fakt ist . Fertig .


@Für AMD wünsche ich mir nur eine gute Zeit und Gute Hardware die ich kaufen kann .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> AMD ist eh pleite.
> ich gebe dem Unternehmen noch 2 Jahre
> 
> die Konsolen mögen zwar jetzt etwas geholfen haben, aber die Kinder sind ja nun versorgt.
> Anfang feb. geht es wieder tief nach unten


FAIL, wenn das passiert, dann zahlst du das 4 fache für ein Prozessor!!


FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> touch gibts schon seit den 90er, damals wollte es aber keiner haben.
> 
> ein ARM CPU ist Technik von gestern, es ist leider so.
> Dafür kostet die Produktion fast nichts.
> ...


LOL woher hast du diese info?? ARM ist auf 16nm-trigate und mit x64 dieses Jahr unterwegs.
Die Snapdragon 800er haben 28nm Fertigung, dabei ist die Technik auf neusten stand der Technik.
Das kapazitiv touchscreen gibt es noch nicht lange auf der Welt.
Als kleiner Tip am Rande: Die großen Handys mit touch und Android/Windows/iOS sind Smartphones und keine Handys mehr.

Zu deinen Post: Denken und überlegen bevor du schreibst.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (23. Januar 2014)

oh Verzeihung, wenn ARM doch so hoch entwickelt tja warum ist er denn immer noch so imba slow?
also wirklich IMBA SLOOOOW



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Die großen Handys mit touch und Android/Windows/iOS sind Smartphones und keine Handys mehr.




Zu deinen Post: Denken und überlegen bevor du schreibst



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> FAIL, wenn das passiert, dann zahlst du das 4 fache für ein Prozessor!!



sicherlich nicht, dann gäbe es wenigstens keine preis absprachen mehr

haut intel eine 900€ cpu auf dem markt, haut amd eine 950€ cpu auf dem Markt, wirft amd eine 500€ Karte auf dem Markt dann wirft nvidia eine 550€ auf dem Markt


----------



## Gysi1901 (24. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> ein ARM CPU ist Technik von gestern, es ist leider so.


Was ist für Dich Technik von heute?


----------



## PrivateCeralion (24. Januar 2014)

Da es die momentane Handytechnik ja schon vor 20 Jahren gab, ist dieses übergroße Handy für Fanboy wahrscheinlich Technik von heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sieht genau aus wie mein Handy, Samsung hat nicht nur das Design sondern auch die Hardware 1 zu 1 kopiert.


----------



## Locuza (24. Januar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> FAIL, wenn das passiert, dann zahlst du das 4 fache für ein Prozessor!!


Nein.



> LOL woher hast du diese info?? ARM ist auf *16nm-trigate* und mit x64 dieses Jahr unterwegs.


Nein. 



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> oh Verzeihung, wenn ARM doch so hoch entwickelt tja warum ist er denn immer noch so imba slow?
> also wirklich IMBA SLOOOOW


Nein. 



> haut intel eine 900€ cpu auf dem markt, haut amd eine 950€ cpu auf dem Markt, wirft amd eine 500€ Karte auf dem Markt dann wirft nvidia eine 550€ auf dem Markt


Nein.


----------



## Bec00l (24. Januar 2014)

Ähm...
schonmal was davon gehört das der Markt sich selbst regelt? AMD hält sich zurzeit sehr gut und das weil sie in Punkto Grafikkartensparte und Konsolen gute Geschäfte machen. Muss man Ihnen schon zugestehen. 
Das wird auch noch ein bisschen halten.

Verstehe nicht warum hier manche immer wieder schreiben das Intel die Preise so setzen kann wie sie wollen falls es AMD nichtmehr gibt. 
Sie werden vllt. steigen. Aber nicht so krass wie hier manche behaupten. Immerhin muss der Käufer die Ware kaufen und das in Massen  Die Highend Produkte werden wie jetzt auch teuer bleiben.


----------



## Cuddleman (24. Januar 2014)

Um welches Thema ging es gerade im Thread? 

 Seit wann stellt AMD den Handy's und Smartphones her?

 Soviel zum erst Denken, dann Schreiben!


----------



## AmdNator (24. Januar 2014)

Man is das wieder lustig heute, also wenn man mal richtig sich informiert!

Weis das AMD  wird nicht morgen oder auch heute pleite gehen davor kaufen die Scheichs aus Abu Dhabi den rest auf da sie eh schon mit 16% Großaktionär sind, und wenn man es mal richtig durchleuchtet sieht es so aus Mubadala Development Company ist mit 16% an AMD beteiligt, ist gleichzeitig 100% besitzer von ATIC wo wiederum besitzer von Globalfoundries zu 100% ist,


AMD orientiert sich langsam um und das braucht zeit, die machen ihren Weg,

Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Januar 2014)

Locuza nein sagen kann jeder aber du solltest dann deine aussagen etwas näher befestigen.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Neue-...014-und-16-nm-Finfet-fuer-Q1-2015-an-1094366/

 16-nm-Prozess mit Finfet-Transistoren soll ende des Jahres voraussichtlich starten!


----------



## Locuza (24. Januar 2014)

Deine Aussage mit ARM läuft dieses Jahr mit 16nm FinFETs hat für mich keinen eindeutigen Bestand, da zu ungenau. 
Ich habe einfach mal nein gesagt. 



> [1]TSMC hat seine Zukunftsplanung bei der Produktion von Chips bekannt  gegeben. Medienberichten zufolge wird man im ersten Quartal 2014 auf 20  Nanometer Planarprozess (High-K-Metal-Gate) umstellen. *Im ersten Quartal  2015 soll dann der 16-Nanometer-Prozess mit Finfet-Transistoren  (3D-Transistoren) folgen*.
> 
> [2]Vorausschauend auf den 16-Nanometer-Prozess mit Finfet-Transistoren sagt  der CEO von TSMC, dass die Entwicklung gut laufe. Die *Risiko-Produktion*  soll schon Ende dieses Jahres laufen.


Meiner Ansicht interessiert es kaum was an Tape-Outs und Risc Production Projektionen herausläuft, wenn entsprechende Produkte im Jahr 2014 das Tageslicht definitiv nicht erblicken.


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich gönne es AMD irgendwann wieder Fuß zu fassen.

Der Markt braucht und lebt von der Konkurenz, die leider derzet garnicht bis minimal besteht.



Aber AMD wird irgendwann wieder groß rauskommen. Sollen die Scheichs doch ma lein paar Ingineure bei Intel abwerben, oder sollen die die Intel CPUs mal sezieren und ein wenig abgucken xD

Alles wird gut


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Januar 2014)

Bevor AMD pleite geht wird es eh von Firmen wie IBM oder Siemens aufgekauft.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Januar 2014)

Klar, grad Siemens braucht weitere defizitäre Geschäftssparten


----------



## Locuza (26. Januar 2014)

Es muss niemand AMD aufkaufen, man kann sie auch sterben lassen und dann die Knochen billig kaufen, die einen interessieren. 
AMD war schon extrem am Rand und vom Marktwert hatte man sie auch schon für paar Mrd. Dollar kaufen können, hat niemand gemacht.


----------



## Rollora (26. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> AMD ist eh pleite.
> ich gebe dem Unternehmen noch 2 Jahre
> 
> die Konsolen mögen zwar jetzt etwas geholfen haben, aber die Kinder sind ja nun versorgt.
> Anfang feb. geht es wieder tief nach unten


 wenn AMD pleite geht hat Intel faktisch keinen Konkurrenten, ergo Monopol, ergo drohen schlimmer Konsequenzen für Intel aus denen sie sich nicht freikaufen können (Zerschlagung etc).
Intel würde weiterhin alle paar Jahre Milliarden an AMD zahlen (die immer mal wieder auftauchenden "Lizenzzahlungen" an AMD, von jeweils 1 Mrd Dollar), und somit den Konkurrenten schwach aber dennoch am Leben zu erhalten, als AMD untergehen zu lassen


wubroha schrieb:


> Falls sie an der Insolvenz kratzen sollten,  kriegen sie von Intel ne Finanzspritze äh Strafzahlung wegen  Wettbewerbsverzerrung o.ä. , die wollen ja nicht das AMD pleite geht.


 Letztes mal schien das unter "Lizenzahlungen" auf.
Wenn man sich die PCGH Charts ansieht, wo die Quartalszahlen von AMD aufscheinen, ist da mal ca 1 Mrd Gewinn dabei -> "Lizenzzahlungen" von Intel. Lustig, da AMD sicher 10x so viele Technologien benutzt von Intel (x86, MMX /SSE usw) wie Intel von AMD und von daher hätte die 1 Mrd ja in die andere Richtung wandern müssen... aber man kanns so halt besser verkaufen als "Finanz-Notspritze"


FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> hab kein Smartphone
> 
> Nokia 3310, damit kann man Telefonieren
> was auch der Sinn eines handys ist


 das 3310 kann außerdem noch einige andere tolle Sachen 


PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Also der Sinn von meinem Handy ist es ins  Internet zu gehen, damit ich von überall off Topic Kommentare  kommentieren kann.


 Auch wenn'sn Scherz war: wer sowas mitm Handy macht ist selbst schuld, Kommentare sind am PC 10x so schnell eingetippt





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> FAIL, wenn das passiert, dann zahlst du das 4 fache für ein Prozessor!!


Nö, das ist einfach blödsinn. Intel dürfte, im Falle einer Monopolstellung, diese nicht ausnutzen, das wäre deren Tod.


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL woher hast du diese info?? ARM ist auf 16nm-trigate und mit x64 dieses Jahr unterwegs.


Möchte mal sehen welcher ARM heuer noch mit 16nm trigate kommt? Quelle bitte



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Als kleiner Tip am Rande: Die großen Handys mit touch und Android/Windows/iOS sind Smartphones und keine Handys mehr.


Ja  stimmt, leider kann man mit diesen klobigen Dingern deren Akku grad mal  nen Tag hält, wenn man was "smartes" damit machen möchte (außer der  Samsung S4 spezialakku..)nämlich nichtmal noch ordentlich  telefonieren/sms schreiben[/QUOTE]



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Zu deinen Post: Denken und überlegen bevor du schreibst.


 naja... wer im Glashaus sitzt


----------



## Locuza (26. Januar 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> wenn AMD pleite geht hat Intel faktisch keinen Konkurrenten, ergo Monopol, ergo drohen schlimmer Konsequenzen für Intel aus denen sie sich nicht freikaufen können (Zerschlagung etc).
> Intel würde weiterhin alle paar Jahre Milliarden an AMD zahlen (die immer mal wieder auftauchenden "Lizenzzahlungen" an AMD, von jeweils 1 Mrd Dollar), und somit den Konkurrenten schwach aber dennoch am Leben zu erhalten, als AMD untergehen zu lassen


 Ich spekuliere dagegen.


----------



## Rollora (26. Januar 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere dagegen.


 darfst du natürlich 


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Locuza nein sagen kann jeder aber du solltest dann deine aussagen etwas näher befestigen.
> 
> TSMC kündigt 20 nm Planarprozess für Q1/2014 und 16 nm Finfet für Q1/2015 an
> 
> 16-nm-Prozess mit Finfet-Transistoren soll ende des Jahres voraussichtlich starten!


 Naja, ausm Text:


> Vorausschauend auf den 16-Nanometer-Prozess mit Finfet-Transistoren sagt  der CEO von TSMC, dass die Entwicklung gut laufe. Die Risiko-Produktion  soll schon Ende dieses Jahres laufen. Für 2014 sind mehr als 25  Tape-Outs geplant, darunter CPU, GPU, SOC, PLD und Netzwerkchips.  Innerhalb eines Jahres nach dem Start des 20-nm-Planarprozesses soll  auch die Massenfertigung in 16 nm laufen.


Also: 16 nm wird halt mal ausprobiert 2014, Produkte kommen aber erst, wenn alles nach Plan läuft(!), Ende 2015


Locuza schrieb:


> Es muss niemand AMD aufkaufen, man kann sie auch  sterben lassen und dann die Knochen billig kaufen, die einen  interessieren.
> AMD war schon extrem am Rand und vom Marktwert hatte man sie auch schon  für paar Mrd. Dollar kaufen können, hat niemand gemacht.


Tatsächlich hat AMD, wenn das APU Konzept ordentlich aufgeht (also man auch endlich mal viel Workload auf die GPU Units auslagern kann (OpenCL?), und somit die schwache CPU kaum noch zu tragen kommt, nicht allzuschlechte Karten überleben zu können.
Im Performancesektor hat man aber nix mehr mitzureden, da müsste man schon hinter Tür und Tor nen Wunderchip entwickeln wie damals den Athlon, während gleichzeitig Intel schlafen müsste, wie eben beim P4


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2014)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Wer iPad kauft und 400€ nur für den Namen zahlt ist selbst Schuld.



Dann betrachte mal die VK Preise. 
Bei Apple Geräten hat man einen sehr geringen Wertverlust, wo Samsung und Co. bereits ins Bodenlose gefallen sind und schwer zu verkaufen sind.
Mittlerweile mache ich mit jedem Apple Gerät nach einem Jahr Benutzung immer noch Gewinn, da wäre bei anderen Herstellern nicht dran zu denken.
Bei Intel zu AMD erkennt man da Ähnlichkeiten. Intel Prozessoren wird man deutlich besser wieder los als Prozessoren von AMD.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann betrachte mal die VK Preise.
> Bei Apple Geräten hat man einen sehr geringen Wertverlust, wo Samsung und Co. bereits ins Bodenlose gefallen sind und schwer zu verkaufen sind.
> Mittlerweile mache ich mit jedem Apple Gerät nach einem Jahr Benutzung immer noch Gewinn, da wäre bei anderen Herstellern nicht dran zu denken.
> Bei Intel zu AMD erkennt man da Ähnlichkeiten. Intel Prozessoren wird man deutlich besser wieder los als Prozessoren von AMD.


 
Das liegt daran, das Intels Preise nicht ins Bodenlose fallen, wenn man die Produkte abverkaufen will.
Man hält die Preise einfach dauerhaft, solange wie die Produkte auf dem Markt sind. Ich meine jetzt nicht diese etwas größeren Preissenkungen, die es manchmal aber eher selten gibt/gab(i7-870 von 500€ auf 250€ und so Späße)
Schau dir mal an zu welchem Preis ein FX-8150, AMD 1100T oder FX-8350 gestartet ist und in welchen Preisregionen sie überall unterwegs waren.
Da ist doch kein Wunder das Intel Preise hoch bleiben und AMD im Weiterverkauf nicht so viel Kohle bringen wenn die Preise so sehr schwanken.


----------



## mrpendulum (26. Januar 2014)

Nach wie vor zeichnet sich aber das ab, was ich schon letztes Jahr vorraussagte, als die Gerüchte um die AMD-Hardware für Next-Gen geleakt wurden. AMD brauchte diesen Auftrag. Hätte man ihn nicht bekommen, dann wäre das Unternehmen heute schon längst aufgespaltet sein. AMD hat das Problem, dass man selbst auf Intel angewiesen ist und nach dem Austieg aus Globalfoundries vielleicht Reserven gewann aber diese ohne stätige Einnahmequelle im Nu sich in Luft auflösen. Jetzt hat man aber bei Globalfoundries noch Altlasten, da man viel zu schnell dort ausgestiegen ist. AMD´s stategie hat sich bis heute trotzdem nicht geändert. Wieso man den CPU Markt so vernachlässigt und man sich dort nicht verbessern kann liegt wohl daran, dass man kein geeignetes Personal hat. Was wollen aber auch Ingeneure auf einem Sinkenen Schiff wo man selbst als leitender Ingeneur nur Spielball von der Chefetage ist? Das einzige was AMD immer konnte ist das umwerben von Sparfuchse, welche wenig Geld für alles ausgeben wollen. CPU für 80€ dafür aber keine richtige Power aber wenigestens viele Kerne und eine TDP, welche Rekorde bricht. Aber die Krone auf allem sind die Softwarelösungen, welche exclusive vermarktet werden aber es ja eigentlich gar nicht sind. Denn AMD denkt ja nur an das Wohl der Spieler und möchte sich nicht selbst bereichern indem man alle Inhalte nur für seine eigene Produktpalette anbietet wie PhysX 

Ich als investor würde es mir 3x überlegen dort sein Geld anzulegen.


----------

